# Estoril Blue M-sport 328i pickup 9/29



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

I am just at the 12-hour mark so I will try and get this post in quickly. I am in Berchtesgaden sharing an Edge connection from my phone so only 1 pic for now.

This is my 2nd ED but first at the BMW Welt and there is just no comparison. Absolutely first class awesome experience. Great time meeting MonkeyCMonkeyDo. More detail to come!å


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Here are a few more pictures. Full report to come...


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulation!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice! Looks like you got a stick. That should be loads of fun!

The GC next to you looks like the car we recently picked up at the Welt.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Very Sweet! Enjoy the new ride! :thumbup:


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

LOVE!!! the Estoril Blue II !!!!!


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I am in Stuttgart now with a friend and we will be heading to Cannstatter Wasen (Stuttgart Oktoberfest) shortly. Munich and Stuttgart Volksfest in 1 week! No driving today.

I was going to post pictures here but I already had them on Picasa so I will be lazy and just post a link:

https://picasaweb.google.com/permes...&authkey=Gv1sRgCM_Zt8razcKMJA&feat=directlink

In progression:

Munich (Delivery, Lounge, Oktoberfest, etc)
Berchtesgaden (Königssee/Obersee, Eagle's Nest)
Ettal (Linderhof Palace)
Lauterbrunnen (JungFrauJoch, Mountain towns, etc)

Yes, it was as beautiful as it looks in the mountain shots in Switzerland. Amazing experience. One shot is of the Klausen Pass but it was all fogged over and a little scary.


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

Is the link working for anyone else. Its not for me.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

mjadala said:


> Is the link working for anyone else. Its not for me.


It works for me, but that may be because I have a picasa account. :dunno:

Btw, Great photos!

.


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice pics! 

It worked for me, but not when going thru the bimmerapp.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks. Hopefully others can see the photos. I am at Nurburg[ring] for the night. I got in one fairly scary and slow wet lap today but I still enjoyed the hell out of it. It was lightly raining when I was on the ring. I was still a little hung over too from Oktoberfest #2 last night too so that didn't exactly help.


----------



## Peteinnj (Aug 18, 2006)

permesso said:


> Thanks. Hopefully others can see the photos. I am at Nurburg[ring] for the night. I got in one fairly scary and slow wet lap today but I still enjoyed the hell out of it. It was lightly raining when I was on the ring. I was still a little hung over too from Oktoberfest #2 last night too so that didn't exactly help.


I was fortunate enough to have a dry day at the the ring on Monday. However, there was heavy traffic on the track so it was pretty hairy at times. Enjoy the experience! I regret not spending more time there and doing more laps!


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Additional pictures added to the earlier link including some from the Nurburgring (though none of my car on the ring) and Poperinge, Belgium (beer mecca).

Added locations:
Stuttgart (MB museum, Cannstatter Wasen)
Nurburg[Ring]
Poperinge, Belgium (St. Bernardus Brewery, WestVleteren/St. Sixtus Monastery/Brewery, B&B next to St. Bernardus)
Amsterdam


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pics. It was great to meet you as well! Hope the rest of the trip was as awesome as mine was


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

It was, thanks!


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

What is that cable thing going under the hood? Is the battery under the hood now? I have not noticed that on any other pictures or when I did ED.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

No, the battery is still in the trunk but the cable is connected to the terminals under the hood. She connected it so that the battery would not drain while she showed me the navigation, etc.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

It's your baby's umbilical cord during delivery. Then they cut the cord and you take her away


----------

